# "Love" Reaction added



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 16, 2020)

Chris contacted me and begged me to add the Love reaction icon.

Whatever Chris wants, Chris gets.

So, the Love reaction thingy is added.

What does it mean?

I guess it depends on the circumstance. Use your imagination.

P.S. I was joking about Chris. He didn't beg me. He said he was "...asking for a friend."

Reactions: Love 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Jonathan95 (Sep 16, 2020)

On that note, just wanna say, I legitimately love you guys. Thanks for everything.

PS. Is this website slowly becoming Facebook?

Reactions: Love 1 | Praying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 16, 2020)

I was going to give @Taylor Sexton a bit of abuse for making such a suggestion, but it is too late now.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 16, 2020)

All I did was pass on a recent request. What we really need is to make the flaming (or burned) Scotsman smiley into a reaction!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2 | Amen 1


----------



## Taylor (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow, I was half joking when I “petitioned” the mods to make this a reaction option. I didn’t know I held so much sway here. 

I now would like petition the moderators of Puritan Board to buy me a lifetime supply of Popeye’s chicken.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 16, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> All I did was pass on a recent request. What we really need is to make the flaming (or burned) Scotsman smiley into a reaction!


We're about positivity here, Chris.

BTW, I remember making that flaming Scotsman years ago. It's a pretty cool smiley.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 16, 2020)

I just "loved" Chris' suggestion about the flaming Scotsman. I feel complete.

Reactions: Love 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jack K (Sep 16, 2020)

I am way too Dutch Reformed to use a heart icon. It's overly expressive and emotional. Can't see it happening.

Reactions: Love 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 16, 2020)

Jack K said:


> I am way too Dutch Reformed to use a heart icon. It's overly expressive and emotional. Can't see it happening.


I am the son of New Englanders. I'm more of a warm handshake guy than a hugger by nature.

But, on Facebook, I'll use the occasional Heart icon to show that I love something. An infant in our congregation was recovering from heart surgery and doing, variously, poorly and doing well. Those deserve heart icons.

The one icon I can't force myself to use is the "Care" icon that Facebook came up with. It looks like you're kissing the person so that's way too "Italian" for me!

The "Love" reaction thing that came with the Reactions addon was a smiley face with two hearts in the eyes. That looked way too much like someone is falling in love with you over a post. There are certain lines the PB won't cross!

Reactions: Love 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Edward (Sep 18, 2020)

Microsoft teams has a heart icon. I never use it because I consider it inappropriate for the workplace. I can see where it_ might_ have a place here.


----------



## Edward (Sep 18, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I'm more of a warm handshake guy than a hugger by nature.



I'm more into the Oriental (no unconsious bias with that term - I use it intentionally) practice of a slight bow, even before the Wuhan Flu hit.


----------

